# stripped jackplate hyd hose fitting



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm an idiot. put a new hydraulic fluid tank on my Bobs to cure a leak and stripped one of the hose fittings out putting it back together. is there a way I can put a new fitting on the hose without taking the hose off and bringing it to a shop? *&@#%


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Call Bob's I am sure if you have enough hose you may could cut one off an attach another but talk to Bob's first they are very helpful


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't think you can do this because it is high pressure and the ends are probably flared.

I think you are in for buying a new hose.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

What stripped- hose fitting or the housing? If it's the hose you will need to take it to the shop. Unless you can find some DIY replacement fitting. I have never seen any. Since hydraulics are so high pressure. But they may be available. Are these hard plastic lines or reinforced rubber? If it's plastic I think you can find them. I used to do my own brake lines on race karts. Can you give a size and more info?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

its the hose end, not sure of the size. I can get a new hose from Bob's but these go thru a bulkhead with a bulkhead seal built onto them.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

If you carefully re-tap the threads, you may just get away with it, with some JB Weld added to the threads. Otherwise, if there is enough hose lenght, then take the hose off, run it to a hydraulic hose shop and have them cut off the bad fitting and crimp on a new fitting. It's cheaper than buying a whole new hose. Else, as they said above, Bob's might swap out the hose and charge you an extra fee.


----------

